# Quick question on micronutrients



## ThreeOne (Apr 12, 2011)

Stats:

Height: 6ft0

Weight: 77kg (170lbs)

Bodyfat: 14%

I calculated how much ill burn on rest and training days:

Resting Day: 3425 Calories

Training Day: 4118 Calories

I am looking at following a 40p/40c/20f ratio of micronutrients (by calories) in order to fill this diet. Heres what came out.

Resting Day:

1370 Calories from Protein requiring 342.5g Protein

1370 Calories from Carbs requiring 342.5g Carbs

685 Calories from Fats requiring 76.1g Fats

Training Day:

1647 Calories from Protein requiring 411g Protein

1647 Calories from Carbs requiring 411g Carbs

823.6 Calories from Fats requiring 91.5g Fats

*Question*

I calculated these requirements by calculating how many calories id need on both training and rest days using the stickies here. I then decided the protein/carb/fat ratio based on what I saw mentioned by others on the forums, which was a 40/40/20 ratio. This resulted in what is listed above, but it seems like a ludicrous amount of carbs and protein to be consuming, especially protein and it well exceeds the recommendations by the other calculation bodybuilders often recommend of 1-1.5g protein per lb of bodyweight.

Now, the amount of protein and carbs required to me, seems insane. Have I miscalculated? When I calculate how much protein would be in that diet per pound of bodyweight, it would come in at 2.4g on training days and 2g on rest days.

Surely this isnt right? is the 40/40/20 split supposed to be for calories or grams of micronutrient? Where am I going wrong, because 2-2.4g of protein per lb of bodyweight seems wrong, but a lot of people seem to use the 40/40/20 as a good way to break down their diet for bulking. Should I be upping the carbs and keeping the protein at around 1-1.5g per lb of bodyweight?

Someone please correct me or tell me what is going on, as this diet template seems just mental to me!


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

take some test diet would be almost perfect then


----------



## ThreeOne (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone? ive askes similar questions on other boards and no one ever seems to reply.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

40%/40%/20%


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Just experiment with your diet, don't get too hung up on the figures. 4200 cals for a 77kg guy SOUNDS like an awful lot, these diet tempates aren't always spot on. Just work out how many cals you are on at the moment and adjust accordingly. Sort out the prot to 1.5-2 grams be lb of (lean) bodyweight and go from there. I think people recommend around 18 cals per lb of bodyweight on a bulk (i may be wrong) so for you that would be 3050 cals with 250-300 grams of prot a day (1000-1200 cals). That sounds more sensible to me.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

You are right, that is a lot of calories, working out at roughly 24kcals per 1lb on a trainnig day... most people with average activity levels can gain on 18kcals per 1lb per day - definitely a bulking diet and not a lean bulk!

At your bodyweight I would go with 18kcals per 1lb per day to start, keeping the 40/40/20 macro split. That works out as 3250kcals per day, made up of 650kcals from fat, 1300kcals each from protein and carbs.

I'd then round up a little and go with 75g fats, 325g protein and 325g carbs, totalling at 3275kcals. I'd keep the same on training and non training days.

Use this as a starting point and adjust after two-three weeks if you feel it's too much/too little.


----------



## ThreeOne (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the advice guys.

I read through the stickies which I found which had instructions which churned out these figures for me. I looked at a couple of equations and they seemingly just put the odd +500 in to the equations when no constant was there in the original! It was as if they were sprinkling calories in to the calculations without offering any explanation as to why theyre there, nor referencing the original equation, so it took a bit of looking to find out why.

Its suprising how few reliable methods there are for working all this stuff out. If anyone has ever come across a book which goes through calcuating your diet, etc then I'd appreciate it if you told me


----------

